
Show HN: ProductVote.co a product hunting alternative perhaps - tim333
http://productvote.co
======
tim333
Reading
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875)

I thought it might be an idea to make an alternative. Thoughts?

~~~
minimaxir
Completing the tutorial for Telescope and doing _nothing beyond that_ isn't
something you should probably be showing, especially as a Show HN.

If you polish it up and add a _significant_ amount of custom functionality,
maybe.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Our comments should probably deliver substantive feedback. This is a
dismissal, and a disheartening one at that. This is exactly the kind of
criticism that could have been leveled against HN itself on day one. The
amount of custom functionality isn't relevant to whether something is executed
well.

I've upvoted this thread. It's probably not executed well, but I like the
author's audacity. Good on them. I hope a thousand others follow suit.

~~~
minimaxir
At the moment, there is nothing to give feedback _about_. (I wasn't being
snide with the "completed the Telescope tutorial" comment; see the Telescope
demo at [http://www.telescopeapp.org/](http://www.telescopeapp.org/)). Which
is why I suggested that functionality be added as the primary improvement to
make it more competitive.

~~~
tim333
I only thought it might be of interest as a topical reply to the discussion on
Product Hunt biasing their results to favour themselves. Technically it's not
terribly interesting.

